# british shorthair cat



## carmen (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all
I have a 14 month old BSH, one of the reasons that I had her was that I looked up their personality profile & they seemed to be one of the friendliest around. My cat is not friendly - she walks away from you when you approach her, very rarely lets you stroke her, has never rubbed herself against you & often flattens her ears & bites you. 
She rules the roost, we have had her from the age of 13 weeks old, & would love her to be friendlier. Can anyone advise me what to do.

Thanks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Has she been speyed?

Some cats just dont like to be mauled over, It would be better to let her come to you when she feels like it than to force yourself onto her. You could try encouraging her with treats, or toys and build her confidence that way.

BSH are in general quite laid back, but cats are cats whatever the breed, they all have different personalities


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

BSH's or cats in general have different personalities, and no matter how well you select when you breed there will be cats that aren't as social as you'd like them to be. I have had 3 BSH and all of them had different temperments...I visit breeders and they will have cats that greet you and the door and cats that are under the couch..
If I were you, I'd back off from forcing contact. I'd maybe pick some special treat or snack that she really likes and then begin there...teach her that you're good for her. Sit down on the floor and talk to her while you give her treats. after a while she'll learn that being with you comes with a reward. Once the trust is established you can go from there, and just sit down and talk and she'll come...it takes patience and lots and lots of positive re-enforcement. 
Has she always been this way?
When you visited her as a kitten at the breeder, what was her temperment then?
Is she spayed?
Has the vet made sure she is healthy?
Does she eat, drink and use the potty normally?
Does she have a feline friend?

There are soo many factors playing in when it comes to behaviour, and it can be hard to really give you a definitive answer. 

I adopted a 2 year old british boy. He was SO shy and it took me about 10 days to even get to touch him. He had been living with a single lady that was never home. He has SO anti social it's not even funny. With lots of hard work, and patience he is now (at the age of 5) the nicest cat - to me! He tolerates my guests but he wont allow them to go near him, and I always ask people to ignore him because it's too much for him. IF they disrespect his wishes and touch him anyway they will recieve a smack with claws. He likes very few people, but he absolutely trusts me, and would never in any way hurt me. 

I wish you all the best with your girl and will be looking forward to your answers. 

take care


----------



## carmen (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi 
Many thanks for your reply, I can tell you that she has been spayed, is in excellent health, eats, drinks etc, loves playing, & has company most of the time as my husband is home all day.
She was reared by her breeder in the house - & everything there seemed ok. I believe that she does trust us but is a very, very independent girl.
Many thanks for your advice - I will keep trying.


----------



## carmen (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi
Many thanks for your reply. Yes Sophie has been speyed, is in excellent health, eats & drinks well loves playing & I am sure that she does trust us. She has plenty of company as my husband is home most of the time. She really is a beautiful girl but unfortunately as I said before - she is not the friendliest of cats, in fact she can sometimes act like a tiger.
By the way I looked at your website & your cats are beautiful.
Thanks again


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

I think that you should play with her more and try to touch her friendly during the game


----------

